# Daisy had second heartworm shot today I am alittle worried



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know anything about heartworm treatment, but when you go back tomorrow I'd be sure to ask the vet about it & ask what you need to watch for (you've probably already asked all that) Hope she's feeling better & the rest of the treatment is successful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am watching her closely. Dont know if I will get any sleep tonight. They did tell me what to watch for but nothing about groaning. What is wierd is she didnt have any of this last shot.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The injection can make them sore. If you know where they injected her check there for any swelling. She should be ok until morning, if you have any paid meds that you'd feel comfortable giving her it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey only had 2 injections, 24 hours apart, in her lower back. They had shaved both sides beforegiving her the first, an she was kept in the hospital. I don't remember her having any groaning, etc, but she did look so sad. Of course we figured it wasbecause sh was in the wire cage watching Buck, Hunter and KayCee have the run of the house while she was cooped up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You're my hero(heroine!). I hope Daisy feels better soon , and puts the dreadful heartworms behind her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How is she feeling today? Some of them have a lower threshold for pain. Kind of like some humans. And obviously the shots are very painful. Poor baby.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Could the groaning be because of muscle or joint pain related to the dying worms in her bloodstream? It's got to be just a horrible feeling.

Give her a hug from us.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

If Daisy appears to be getting worse, or seems to be in severe pain, or is having trouble breathing, call or bring her to the vet immediately. Successive injections can cause the dog to go down hill as the toxins used in the injections kill off more and more heartworms. That is why the injections are done in stages. Too many worms dying at once can create pulmonary emboli and respiratory arrest. Thaty is also why a dog doing the three part treatment must be kept quiet, so the dying worms are released slowy. Poor girl, its a rough treatment, how people can just ignore their month heartworm pill is beyond me. 
Bless you, Carol for taking this poor girl into your home.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Carol 
When Tuff went through his HW treatment he seemed very sore and whimpered occasionally. His eating habits for a couple of weeks were unpredictable and he did throw up a few times after eating. I think it was day 5 after the second shot (his treatment was the 2 shot) that I thought he may not make it. It was a Sunday evening and he was just pitiful. By morning he was somewhat better it seems like after about 10 days he started getting back to his normal self. Hardest part was him not understanding why we couldn't go out and run and play. He was either on the leash or in his kennel or in my office at the house. 

Al


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She got better during the night. So this morning, I took her back in and explained how she whined. They said it was normal and gave her the last shot. When I came back to pick her up, she was happy and bouncing. Did ask the vet about what I could do for pain, she was given prednisone and antibiotics but nothing else. They recommended a warm compress. So 30 minutes after we got home, she started whining and it has gotten pretty bad. She also is panting. So I called the vet and they have called in a pain meds for her. Getting ready to pick them up. Hope this will help her. It is so sad and all the pups look worried. Bama has been hanging next to her and laid down with her but she is so restless that he moved away. 
Thanks for the advice. I really love her and she will be hard to let go when the time comes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Makes me livid that people allow their dogs to go unprotected and come down with this horrid disease. Hope she feels better soon...... give her a gentle kiss from us.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Carol, Did they tell you the panting was to be expected? To be honest, the treatment scares me more than any other disease treatment.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Carol,

I just saw this now. I had a lab that went through heartworm treatment back in the early 90's, she stayed in the hospital for two days, it consisted of 3 shots. Two days after I brought her home you could tell she was in horrible distress, she ended up developing diverticulosis... an odd thing, but it does happen. She spent the next month on antispasmodics, pain meds, etc... oh and I got to give her those lovely shots for a week in case of pulmonary emboli.

I will keep you both in my prayers.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I gave her two pain pills and hopefully they will kick in soon. She isnt whining as much just groaning everytime she moves. I have to say the H/W treatment is better than it used to be. Not as bad but still pretty bad. Reading that website that I posted did explain things very well. And helped. I know when dogs are in pain they pant so I knew the panting was from that. 
It was kind of funny when I went to Target to pick the meds up, I walked up there and when they asked me the name, I was like UMM... It could be under Daisy, my name, the rescue or the vet. Not sure. They said Brown and I was ummm, yeah that is the presidents name is. So they verified from what vet and their number then gave me the meds. 
Just for newbies that might be having a dog go thru heartworm treatment, the med they gave us was tramadol. And at target it was only $4. Which is cool.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't done a HW dog in a couple of years, but I do remember that it seemed that the females had more discomfort, especially if they were underweight. I had one poor girl who wouldn't even lie down because it hurt so badly. She just sat there staring at the wall and moaning occasionally. And that was with pain medication in her.

I am glad that Daisy has some pain meds to help her. I just wish the vet had gone ahead and given it to you when you were there. Or at least the prescription for it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kudos to you Carol, I'd be a mess knowing exactly what process was going on in her body with this treatment. Such a very simple bit of prevention could have saved her from the discomfort and potential for problems that could happen.

Give her a gentle hug from us.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

moverking said:


> Kudos to you Carol, I'd be a mess knowing exactly what process was going on in her body with this treatment. Such a very simple bit of prevention could have saved her from the discomfort and potential for problems that could happen.
> 
> Give her a gentle hug from us.


I think you are right, Maribeth. These are cases that knowledge isn't necessarily a good thing. Having seen the dissections, and seen the process from beginning to both good and bad endings, makes it harder at times. 

BTW Carol, don't be surprised if Daisy falls asleep on her feet while on the Tramadol. Hailey did while recovering from surgery. Didn't know dogs could do that... only horses..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol, sending hugs to you and poor Daisy. I hope the Tramadol helps. I take it for my fibro and it doesn't do much.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Heartworm SHOT??????? I thought that was banned? Am I missing something here


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I second this opinion (and condition)....I'm hoping that it's more effective for the furbabies than it's been for us. :uhoh: Carol, I'm sending big hugs & positive thoughts for both of you! Hang tough girl, you and the treatment will get her through this.

-Trids (& Max, of course!)



Debles said:


> Carol, sending hugs to you and poor Daisy. I hope the Tramadol helps. I take it for my fibro and it doesn't do much.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Carol - Thanks for taking such great care of Daisy. Hope she is feeling better. Give her a hug from us. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found this thread and didn't know about poor Daisy. I'm sorry she's not feeling well after her injections. We lost our Oodle mix Tiffany to heartworm years ago. She was part Collie and could not take the heartworm preventative available back then. The cure was as bad as the disease back then too and she didn't make it. Prayers of fast healing for Daisy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

gold4me said:


> Heartworm SHOT??????? I thought that was banned? Am I missing something here


 The shots we are talking about are the ones that are given to treat a dog after they have contracted heartworms. Not the proheart shot that killed so many dogs.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Poor Daisy, I feel so sad for her. I read the information you posted about how the treatment is done and it sounds so painful and horrible. I really hope she is resting comfortable now after the pain medication.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

So glad Daisy improved last night - hope she does tonight too!


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for Daisy. Hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

fostermom said:


> The shots we are talking about are the ones that are given to treat a dog after they have contracted heartworms. Not the proheart shot that killed so many dogs.


Oh thank you for clearing that up for me. I hope all goes well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She finally just ate alittle dinner and wagged her tail when I rubbed her back. The groaning has slowed down but still happening. It is almost time to give her one pill. 
It hurts to see her so sad because she is one of the happiest little girls I have ever seen.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

C'mon Daisy, you can do it! Soon she'll be through it and the whole nightmare will be a memory.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, soon it will be over and she will be running and playing, hope she improves fast.

Bless you for taking such good care of Daisy, don't know how you do it, I couldn't let her go after all this. I was crying when Aubrey left and I only had her 5 hours.

Hugs and kisses!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, here's hoping sweet Daisy is having a restful night. Just FYI, Tramadol works wonders on some dogs and for others, it doesn't touch the pain. You should see pretty immdiate results if it's working for Daisy. I second the blessing for you for taking such good care of this girl in need.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is the heartworm treatment injections. BUT PROHEART 6 WHICH YOU KNOW KILLED MY HUNTER WAS ALLOWED BACK ON THE MARKET ABOUT A YEAR AGO> However, it is not being advertise nor pushd like before. It has a TON of warnmgs on the label like not to givw within a month of any vax, not to give to underweight or ailing dogs, use extr4emem care when giving to a dog with an alletrgy, including a food allergy, etc, etc. The vets even hve to take "classes" on the web befor they can order it. My vet is carrying it, but does not hav up a single poster or nrochure, etc like last time. I think it is only given when asked for.

Carol's foster had heart worms and is being treated for thm I kno whta harsh treatment it is, how hard it is as Honey had heartworms whenwe adopte her. We had her treated--this was 6 1/2 years ago and she has tested negative ever since. She gets her Inerceptor the 1st of every month.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Carol...hope the Daisy Dog is doing well today!
Al & Tuff


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Carol,
Just checking in to see how Miss Daisy is hope all is well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ms Daisy told me to tell everyone thanks for asking about her. She is feeling alot better today. Only needed the pain pills this morning. Tonight she jumped on the couch and laid down next to me. I did end up sleeping on the couch the last two nights because she went to sleep under the coffee table.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Whatwdofor u dog! Isep onte foor next to KayCee after she had her knee surgeries. But don't you know it makes them feel better to have you so close.


----------

